# Nominees for Darwin Awards



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## mythmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

I lol every time i see that.


----------



## alelover (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't they have to die though?


----------



## burn-it (Aug 18, 2010)

Love it!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2010)

alelover said:


> Don't they have to die though?


Close enough ...

*The Darwin Awards: A Chronicle of Enterprising Demises* is a tongue-in-cheek honor named after evolutionary theorist Charles Darwin. Awards have been given for people who "do a service to Humanity by removing themselves from the gene pool" *(i.e., lose the ability to reproduce either by death or sterilization in a comically idiotic fashion)*. According to Wendy Northcutt, author of the Darwin Award books: "The Awards honor people who ensure the long-term survival of the human race by removing themselves from the gene pool in a sublimely idiotic fashion." The Darwin Award books state that an attempt is made to disallow known urban legends from the awards, but some older "winners" have been 'grandfathered' to keep their awards. The Darwin Awards site[sup][1][/sup] does try to verify all submitted stories, but many similar sites, and the vast number of circulating "Darwin awards" emails, are largely fictional.[sup][2][/sup]


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL---Beauty!

They should break into a mental ward.


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 18, 2010)

I presume that was a plexi glass window that bounced the rock or ball back (TWICE).  But was going on behind the window?


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I presume that was a plexi glass window that bounced the rock or ball back (TWICE).  But was going on behind the window?


Most likely Lexan...


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Paul that one is funny - did you watch the soccar one - man that was brutal


----------



## meateater (Aug 18, 2010)

If that wasn't fake I'll say they be the 2 dumbest.....


----------



## tom37 (Aug 18, 2010)

Now thats funny even if it was put on.


----------



## roklimo (Aug 19, 2010)

Suffering from severe dain bramage...


----------

